# crusher run item #4



## kentannenbaum2 (Feb 1, 2016)

Can't find a forum for driveways here but will take a shot that someone here knows about this. Had a gravel driveway installed two weeks ago using crusher run over back plastic material. My understanding is that the material hardens after rain and when driven on, both of which have happened since it was put in. Actually, 8 years ago I used it at our previous house and that's the way is worked. Anyway, now, in the new house, there are 8/10 places where the plastic's coming through already and the stone is not congealed or packed down. They used a machine roller and the job SEEMED right but it isn't. It's unacceptable and not what I paid for. First, am I right about the properties of the material? Looks like they put down the wrong stuff. Thanks.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Crusher run is a generic term that literally means a run of material generated by a crushing machine. The material you want for a gravel driveway is well graded angular crushed stone, with a relatively uniform mix of sizes from fine sand size to perhaps 3/4 inch. Well graded material can be compacted using a roller, which is especially effective if the material is wet, which helps the particles slide past each other into a more dense condition. You can also just drive over the material, and eventually the material will densify, but most contractors use a roller.

The reason you want angular stone is that is densifies better than rounded stone, which tends to move around too much, making it difficult or impossible to densify. So you need to check the material that was delivered to make sure it is well graded, and angular. See this website for a description of some of the types of crushed stone material available from a quarry. http://www.thkinsella.com/products.html


----------



## kentannenbaum2 (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm afraid that after dealing with contractors for a long time and being in the service industry myself, I didn't do due diligence in vetting this company. Although the mixture is made up of the content you mention, LESS enough binding dust, it was not mixed well by any standard. He said he'd stop by over last weekend and "make good on the job" but he never showed and didn't call then OR return my call from yesterday. Looks like I have to go to court. Too bad, what a waste of time. Thanks for your input.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I live to know what this "plastic stuff" is.
I've only used driveway cloth or silt screen so it can drain, not act like a pond liner.
Got a picture so we can see what your seeing?


----------



## kentannenbaum2 (Feb 1, 2016)

Can't right now, it's dark, but it's black plastic, just the same as a contractor garbage bag. 
I threatened to sue and they're coming tomorrow to check things out. We'll see.


----------

